
Why FriendFeed won’t go mainstream - breily
http://scobleizer.com/2008/05/18/why-friendfeed-wont-go-mainstream/
======
dcurtis
These are interesting insights, but Scoble is basing all of his points on the
current version of Friendfeed.

Surely, in the future, most of these problems will be solved (at least to some
degree). The people behind Friendfeed are not stupid.

